# First official design!!!



## DMANTHEROCK (Oct 26, 2016)

Alright, so I posted a few days ago about some prep I was doing on fountain pens, and I am finally satisfied, and have myself an official design.

I call this the SC Barrel (company name is Smith Crafters)
It appears to be one solid "rod" of high polished material(currently casting my own alumilite blanks but would like to use some metal later) Approximate measurements are 0.6" outside diameter and 5.75" length.

I turn the cap and body together as one solid piece after thread it, so that it will look as if it's one solid piece when the cap is on. I also sand it together for a flawless transition between cap and body.

I am currently using some cheap nibs and feeders I found online to get the I tial process over with. I will be using nibs and feeders and converters from Meister Nib.

Currently using coarse threads, and I think I'll keep it that way. I kind of like them. Maybe a future pen design will have some fine threads.

Well enough talking about it. Here it is.

https://goo.gl/photos/nBrJQTxEgdJm2s7DA

Tell me what y'all think please. Down to the tiniest details. I want to hear what the rest of you have to say.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 26, 2016)

Well being your first try it is a good start. It does nothing for me though but this is just an opinion. I am not into the plain basic look. I do not like the course threads and would like to see some character to the shape. I believe with time you too will get to see this after the initial excitement of doing your very first one. It needs to be more inviting and comfortable to use. Good luck as you move along in the kitless field of pen turning. Keep this pen to compare with as you progress and the designs improve. Happy turning.


----------



## mecompco (Oct 26, 2016)

I like it, the color is nice, and I think the shape looks good to me. I agree that the coarse threads are unappealing. Also, it doesn't look like the cap lines up with the pattern on the body of the the pen when screwed on. I'd be very happy if my first kitless pen came out this nicely.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## TonyW (Oct 26, 2016)

As a daily fountain pen user I always wonder about the hard edge left where the barrel ends and the grip part starts, whose name escapes me for the moment. Whilst I can see the attraction of the smooth transition twixt cap and barrel, personally I put useability first. When I subscribed to the UK Woodturning magazine, there was a series on pen turning where the author also had a smooth exterior and this hard edge however, so maybe I'm the odd man out.

TonyW


----------



## magpens (Oct 26, 2016)

I like it !!!! . Congratulations !!!!

What thread size did you use, cap to body ?


----------



## RobS (Oct 26, 2016)

I like it. Nice job. I bet the finish and pattern are awesome in person.


----------



## zaqdesigns (Oct 26, 2016)

Love it. Right up my alley...


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 26, 2016)

OK, I'll say it. Is this really the design? JMO...it looks like a round pen blank to me. I have to wonder, how long it took to design that? It's a great start, and if you're happy with it, then that's all that matters.


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 26, 2016)

I prefer fine threads on pens, I understand that's personal taste. Either way, it's essential to me that the threads be smooth and polished.

If your target is to give the appearance of a single, unbroken rod of material, you have to (a) choose material that doesn't have a pattern where the break shows, and (b) clean up that edge better by polishing the end of the cap and the mating surface (after ensuring they are perfectly square and don't have any chip-out).

Try using some plastic polish on a clean piece of t-shirt cloth, polishing along the length of the barrel, I think it will shine up well (or, if you have a buffer, use some of the very fine compounds -- blue or finer, not tripoli or white diamond.)


----------



## TonyL (Oct 26, 2016)

I like the course on course look. It's like an FP for those that like overalls!


----------



## lhowell (Oct 26, 2016)

I think it is a great start and kudos for going kitless! I have yet to try it but am itching to do so! I would agree with others on here about not being a huge fan of the coarse threads but it's your pen and your design and if you like it then that is what counts! 

The only two things I would mention (and these are personal preferences) would be to buff a little more to give the pen some more gloss (but I am a high gloss shine kind of person) and I would give the pen just a bit of shape to break up the long straight lines.

Great start though! Keep refining and going kitless!


----------



## Akula (Oct 26, 2016)

I don't get it.


----------



## bmachin (Oct 26, 2016)

My only comment is that is way too large in diameter.

As a point of reference:  the barrel bushing diameter for the Churchill/El Grande, itself a large pen, is .536.  In fact, even the cap bushing diameter is only .590.

I just did a quick survey of Exotic Blanks bushing size chart.  Of 51 fountain pens in the chart, only 7 had barrel bushings larger than .55 (about 14mm).  

I think I would look at getting the diameter down to the 13-14mm range.

As always, FWIW

Bill


----------



## corgicoupe (Oct 27, 2016)

The coarse threads are not a problem for me. MY complaint about triple start is ghat the pattern matches sabotage 1/3 the time. SINGLE start is my preference. I also like a simple shape, but have begun to round the ends of my modified kits.


----------



## DMANTHEROCK (Nov 15, 2016)

magpens said:


> I like it !!!! . Congratulations !!!!
> 
> What thread size did you use, cap to body ?



I used a 1/2" by 13 tpi die. I've thought about thryinf some fiber threads, but that means you sit there and untwist the cap forever. Not my style.


----------



## DMANTHEROCK (Nov 15, 2016)

mecompco said:


> I like it, the color is nice, and I think the shape looks good to me. I agree that the coarse threads are unappealing. Also, it doesn't look like the cap lines up with the pattern on the body of the the pen when screwed on. I'd be very happy if my first kitless pen came out this nicely.
> 
> Regards,
> Michael



No the pattern does not transition... I've been working on that part. Kind of a pain. Have to get the threads exactly right.


----------



## DMANTHEROCK (Nov 15, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> OK, I'll say it. Is this really the design? JMO...it looks like a round pen blank to me. I have to wonder, how long it took to design that? It's a great start, and if you're happy with it, then that's all that matters.



You are right. It really didn't take any time to "design". But that my point. I want it to be this round rod, that just looks like a shiny polished rod of material. Weather it be wood, metal, or plastic. And then if you look very closely you will see a line. Unscrew the cap and discover this rod or "Barrel" of material is a pen.


----------



## DMANTHEROCK (Nov 15, 2016)

bmachin said:


> My only comment is that is way too large in diameter.
> 
> As a point of reference:  the barrel bushing diameter for the Churchill/El Grande, itself a large pen, is .536.  In fact, even the cap bushing diameter is only .590.
> 
> ...



Hmm... I never thought about that... the only problem I see is that my section is already fairly slim, and I'm afraid to take off much more material, in fear of going clean through. The same thing with the cap. I have some material but if I go much thinner than 0.600" you can see the threads through the plastic as it gets thinner and that really bothers me.


----------



## DMANTHEROCK (Nov 15, 2016)

I've been doing a lot more work lately. Sorry I've been inactive. I honestly completely forgot about the post.

Anyways here is the link to the folder of pictures. 
https://goo.gl/photos/nBrJQTxEgdJm2s7DA

I'm going to discuss a couple of the real quick.

The sloped black and green body. Yes the threads are shorter than normal. I messed up.
The red body and mixed white black green cape. Yes it has fine threads. It was made before I bout my own tap and die set. I'm still considering using fine threads.

The hybrid... what was supposed to be a beauty turned out to be a nightmare. I snapped threads, cracked the body, made the cap too short in turn making the section to short... ugh. Nothing to sell. Just something to look at.

The wooden one (Spalted Tamarind for anyone wondering). Again the pattern does not line up, despite trying. Damn thing. Need to do some more playing with that.  From now on I think I'm going to use 1" long pieces of aluminum to make the threads on the body with to avoid breakage. Plus I think it looks great. A nice relief cut too.


----------



## pencap51 (Nov 25, 2016)

I actually like the coarse thread especially when it plays along with the patterns on the material like on this one:


----------

